# brand new sig!



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if you have read any of my posts on the general forum of the CZ forum you will know that I have had quite a time with a CZ Rami P. Well I took it back yesterday and picked up a brand new Sig P226 Navy. I have not shot it yet but I shot a 226 last weekend and was very impressed. I am sure this gun will do the same. Any tips or tricks with Sigs? Any break in period? How often do you guys clean yours and what's the best method? I plan on keeping this bad boy for a long as I'm kickin so I want to take good care of her. Now to give her a name. Gonna think on that a bit.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys I just noticed I don't have a instruction manuel in my box. Did it get left out somehow or do Sigs not come with them? When I strip and clean my gun for the first time do I need to do more than just taking the slide off the frame and the barrel out of the slide? Thanks guys.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sig*

if you bought it new you should have got a manual w/it.
if the mags came packed in grease like mine they need to be cleaned along with the entire gun. then lightly oiled.after you clean the mags just wipe them off w/a silicon cloth after going shooting.
you should use tw-25b grease on the rails and barrel and any other part that encounters friction. 
sigs like lubrication.you only need to take down the weapon to clean it it should not need any deep cleaning for a loooong time. :smt1099


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> if the mags came packed in grease like mine they need to be cleaned along with the entire gun. then lightly oiled.after you clean the mags just wipe them off w/a silicon cloth after going shooting.
> you should use tw-25b grease on the rails and barrel and any other part that encounters friction.


What did you use to clean your gun and mags? Where can I get this tw-25b grease?



> stormbringerr if you bought it new you should have got a manual w/it.


I did get my gun new. It came with 2 brand new mags(packed in grease), an extra mag thrown in, the standard blue case, a cable lock, and a bottle of Militec-1 Synthetic Metal Conditioner. Anything else missing besides the manuel? Is this Militec-1 good stuff? Thanks for helping out a newbie. I want to make sure my Sig starts of life the right way.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sigs*

truman565,go where you bought the gun and tell them it didn't have your manual or call or write the sigarms co.so you will have one.make sure you got your warranty card also.we have both bought sigs new and they have an lifetime warranty for the original purchaser.
i cleaned my gun with clp the mags also.you should be able to get tw-25b grease any place that is a quality store of sporting goods and firearms, you only need the grease for the metal to metal areas,like the barrel and rails.
sig recommends it for their guns and especially for all stainless models.
i wish i would have gotten an extra mag like you did.i got two mags total the lock the grease and two stickers (got sig) and (sigsauer).and my manual along with a sig catalog and my warranty card.(which i still need to send in)
i now use isopropyl alcohol no less than 91% alcohol to clean my gun.
then the grease mixed w/a little oil for the friction parts,then just put a little oil to cover the entire gun and inside of barrel then wipe clean.its good to keep your gun clean but remember sigs are super reliable guns and don't need to be babied.
still having said that i always clean my gun after going to the range,but not always on that same day.i have a 9mm,sa/da, p239 black nitron. it is very accurate even at 25 yrds.with no problem.it is also my cary gun
enjoy your sig,you made a wise choice :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*break in*

you asked if there is a break in period,most sigs shoot well from the first shot,but will become smoother and the groups tighter after about 400 rounds. you don't have to do anything special. just shoot at the range or where ever the way you normally would. also you can use any type ammo,no certain type needs to be used,although i never use cheaply made ammo such as wolf in my sig.i might use it in a Russian or Chinese gun but not a sig. the grease you have sounds like good stuff,i looked it up on the web. im going to stick w/what i use


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations!! You should get exceptional enjoyment out of your Navy. The other posters are right: you definitely should have gotten a manual in the box. Check back with the dealer. The link below should connect you to a SIG manual online. However, after you've field stripped it the first time, you're not likely to need the manual again. Also, I'd suggest getting on the SIGARMS website and register your warranty information. They even have a little incentive to do so: a small folding knife (incredibly sharp) for $5 shipping.

I experienced a need for a short break-in (100 rounds or so) with just one of my SIGs, a P226 Equinox in .40 S&W. The recoil spring was quite stout out of the box, and the slide wouldn't quite come back far enough to lock open on the last round, although the gun had zero failures. That problem went away after those first few magazines.

Also as noted by another poster, SIGs like to be lubricated. After cleaning, I use Militec 1 on all my firearms. They all seem to like it, and it doesn't disappear like many others do.

http://mil-surplus.com/images/SIGARMS_Classic_OM.pdf


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

truman565 said:


> Hey guys I just noticed I don't have a instruction manuel in my box. Did it get left out somehow or do Sigs not come with them? When I strip and clean my gun for the first time do I need to do more than just taking the slide off the frame and the barrel out of the slide? Thanks guys.


I'm not really familiar with the current SIG packaging, but did you check under the foam inserts in the case? Sometimes gun manufacturers hide the paperwork/manuals in the case, where it will go with the gun wherever the gun goes.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

truman565, Have you named your new tool, yet?


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> Also, I'd suggest getting on the SIGARMS website and register your warranty information. They even have a little incentive to do so: a small folding knife (incredibly sharp) for $5 shipping.


Good call. I went back to the shop and got a manuel but I didn't even think about the warranty for some reason. It looks like that was left out as well. O well. I will go online and register I suppose. I really appreciate all the feedback guys. You Sig folks seem like a loyal bunch and I am pleased to join the club.

I'll give you a range report tomorrow. I am in Tuscaloosa and just got back from the game. We lost to UGA in overtime. At least I am going shooting tomorrow. Great way to blow off some steam. I'll be putting 400rounds through the Sig, 100 rounds through my FAL and a dozen handloads through my Savage Model 12 .308 Win. Should be a good day.



> truman565, Have you named your new tool, yet?


Yes drummin man I have named my tool but quite frankly I don't know you well enough yet to answer your question :mrgreen:. However I did name the new Sig. Her name is Serenity. I think it's a fitting name seeing as how she is my defense gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*name*

thats a good name for a ccw gun truman,its actually close to the name i gave my p239 which is tranquility or trank for short. i wonder if any other members have names for their weapons?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, nothing like a new Sig. The P226 is one obviously one of my favorites. It was my first gun.

If I may offer a small bit of advice. While it is true that Sigs to like the lube they come with and they only require a light coating, I prefer "Slide Glide". You can obtain it at http://www.brianenos.com/pages/slide-glide.html. It's not expensive. Shoot your Sig first without it, then apply it and shoot it again. Tell me what you think.

I'm curious about your choice of ammo. Have you used it before? What do you think of it? I'm more of a Double Tap guy myself.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response fellas. Internet has been down for a week. Anyhow the shooting last weekend was awesome. Put 100 rounds through my FAL with it's new muzzle break. The break was well worth $30. What a difference! Learned how to bump fire my buddies pre-ban Ruger Mini-30. Fun fun. 


Ok now down to business. The new Sig digested 300 rounds of winchester fmj without a single issue! I couldn't be happier. After my problems with the CZ I was starting to think I would never shoot a whole mag w/o a jam. As far as I am concerned there wasn't a break in period. I was within a 15in circle at 25 yards all day long. With some practice I should be pretty handy with it. I am a Sig man now. I can safely say this won't be the last Sig I buy. I am already thinking I might buy a 232 or a 239 as a carry weapon next year.

So far I have not tried anything but the 100 round Winchester loose pack fmj but the Sig shot them fine. Probably could get a little better accuracy with something else though. I'll be sure to let y'all know if I find something the 226 doesn't like.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

truman565 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response fellas. Internet has been down for a week. Anyhow the shooting last weekend was awesome. Put 100 rounds through my FAL with it's new muzzle break. The break was well worth $30. What a difference! Learned how to bump fire my buddies pre-ban Ruger Mini-30. Fun fun.
> 
> Ok now down to business. The new Sig digested 300 rounds of winchester fmj without a single issue! I couldn't be happier. After my problems with the CZ I was starting to think I would never shoot a whole mag w/o a jam. As far as I am concerned there wasn't a break in period. I was within a 15in circle at 25 yards all day long. With some practice I should be pretty handy with it. I am a Sig man now. I can safely say this won't be the last Sig I buy. I am already thinking I might buy a 232 or a 239 as a carry weapon next year.
> 
> So far I have not tried anything but the 100 round Winchester loose pack fmj but the Sig shot them fine. Probably could get a little better accuracy with something else though. I'll be sure to let y'all know if I find something the 226 doesn't like.


told ya:smt083


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

the more you fire the sig, the smoother it will become.:smt023


----------

